# Best Nail Clipper



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So I have a pair of nail clippers that I bought when I first got Casanova....I'm not even sure what they are....I've never been overly pleased with them. They always seem to leave the edges jagged - not sure if the blade is just dull or something. 

I was wondering if anyone has nail clippers that they absolutely love that I can replace these with. And also, is there an amazing nail filer that I should get to smooth the nails afterward? Thanks in advance!!:Flowers 2:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just use the normal scissor-type ones. They work great, I can see everything I am doing (how close I am to the quick) and they're small. Although they do seem to leave the edges pretty sharp. I'd be curious about a nail file, too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm interested to hear what nail clippers people like...

I can help by telling you which ones I HATE...lol! I have these from PetEdge: PetEdge: Master Grooming Tools Ergonomic Professional Nail Clippers and they became quite dull after only a couple of uses. They work fine for Preston's nails I guess (except they are almost impossible to use on his front dew claws), but London has larger, thicker nails and they are horrible to use on her. They have a hard time cutting through the nail and it's hard to not let the nail twist to the side even with holding the paw pad correctly.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yikes, bet the nail twisting to the side smarts like nobody's business!I like the guillotine type personally.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, I found a picture of the ones I have. They are Resco Guillotine Nail Trimmers? Please let me know if there is a better choice!

Ashley- are your scissors like these?
Lil Pals Nail Trimmer for Little Dogs - Cherrybrook


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> I'm interested to hear what nail clippers people like...
> 
> I can help by telling you which ones I HATE...lol! I have these from PetEdge: PetEdge: Master Grooming Tools Ergonomic Professional Nail Clippers and they became quite dull after only a couple of uses. They work fine for Preston's nails I guess (except they are almost impossible to use on his front dew claws), but London has larger, thicker nails and they are horrible to use on her. They have a hard time cutting through the nail and it's hard to not let the nail twist to the side even with holding the paw pad correctly.


Lisa- Haha, thanks for letting me know which ones NOT to get!! I have a hard time too with the nail twisting occasionally whe it's on the dew claw nail!! It's hard to get to!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the most ancient nail clippers, use them on the big kids. For Spookie, I went to PetsMart & picked up a pair that go sideways. The package said they were for small dogs and cats. Just did her nails tonight, no problems.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

princessre said:


> Okay, I found a picture of the ones I have. They are Resco Guillotine Nail Trimmers? Please let me know if there is a better choice!
> 
> Ashley- are your scissors like these?
> Lil Pals Nail Trimmer for Little Dogs - Cherrybrook


Yep, mine are just like those! They work great for us, even though they aren't fancy and high-tech like some of the stuff out there now. :blush:


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> fancy and high-tech like some of the stuff out there now. :blush:


You mean like the quick sensing clippers here?

QuickFinder® deluxe™ - The Ultimate Solution for Pet Nail Clipping

I haven't tried the deluxe model but the other types do work quite well.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i use the cats nail clipper its much quicker .


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I've seen some people have good luck with that pedi-paws thing from tv...never a cut into the quick or a toenail twisting, etc.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I was thinking about the ped-paws, but was worried about the long hair on the feet getting tangled. Than I read an article that said get knee high pant hose and slip the nails through the hose, then use the pedipaws. Looks more complicated to me though!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not sure there is a best but rather a preference. I always cut nails after their bath when the nails are soft and they're wrapped in a towel. I take one foot out at a time and worth that way.

Oops..I meant work that way...not worth that way.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> I'm not sure there is a best but rather a preference. I always cut nails after their bath when the nails are soft and they're wrapped in a towel. I take one foot out at a time and worth that way.


Oooh, good tip!! Sounds like a spa day for Cosy!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I'm not sure there is a best but rather a preference. I always cut nails after their bath when the nails are soft and they're wrapped in a towel. I take one foot out at a time and worth that way.
> 
> Oops..I meant work that way...not worth that way.


I saw this last night but didn't have time to post but Brit you said exactly what I was going to say!:thumbsup: I was surprised sophia didn't know and noone else mentioned that the best way to cut their nails is immediately following their bath. This way their nails are soft and no "twisting". 

Another tip...I was told by a groomer not to use those super tiny cat nail scissors b/c they feel the pressure more. We should use just the small size ones for dogs. :aktion033:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill do NOT like having their nails trimmed. However, we've found the Pedipaws to be the best for us. Hubby holds the malt with their belly facing me and one paw in his hand. He uses his other hand to feed them a treat. All the while I'm trimming their nails. We use the Pedipaws without the top on - it's too hard to get the nail in the little hole. It's more messy this way, but definitely easier!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snow White said:


> I saw this last night but didn't have time to post but Brit you said exactly what I was going to say!:thumbsup: I was surprised sophia didn't know and noone else mentioned that the best way to cut their nails is immediately following their bath. This way their nails are soft and no "twisting".
> 
> Another tip...I was told by a groomer not to use those super tiny cat nail scissors b/c they feel the pressure more. We should use just the small size ones for dogs. :aktion033:


Uh....I knew about cutting the nails wet...by good tip, I was referring to Brit's practice of keeping the feet wrapped in the towel.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have spent a lot of money on tools and I think these are the best nail clippers and they are inexpensive. When they wear out, it's o.k. because you can get them at any petco/petsmart. My experience with them wearing out is that if not used properly they separate and won't cut the nail clean...but that is from using them in a shop environment. I have a pair I only use at home and they are the best!

Millers Forge Pet Nail Clipper

I agree with the tip of cutting the nails after the bath, the nails get softened by the water and the hair doesn't get in the way so you can see what you are doing.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> Uh....I knew about cutting the nails wet...by good tip, I was referring to Brit's practice of keeping the feet wrapped in the towel.


You must have been soaken wet clipping their nails without wrapping them in a towel. :HistericalSmiley: Good thing you pointed that out Brit! :thumbsup:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Snow White said:


> You must have been soaken wet clipping their nails without wrapping them in a towel. :HistericalSmiley: Good thing you pointed that out Brit! :thumbsup:


LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## rosalind123 (May 21, 2010)

I just used the ordinary Grooming nail clippers for my Chihuahua. Most of the people like brand clippers, but s I have a pair of cheap clippers and I used them on 2 small dogs 4 times a year. And they are still works great.


----------

